# Do you breastfeed while in a moving car?



## feest (May 25, 2007)

do you?
this is why i ask, it's "Breast Feeding Etiquette : How to Breast Feed in the Car"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YjMC...eature=channel

is this a normal thing?


----------



## ckberkey (Jan 7, 2006)

Normal? Probably not. In a pinch? Heck yeah! Usually we can pull over and have a peacefull nursing or diaperchange or whatever baby needs. We have been on a mountain pass in winter with nowhere to pull over and I have nursed baby like that. It is legal and meeting baby's needs. Sometimes quieting baby so the driver can focus on the road is just what you gotta do.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

BTDT!!!

I don't love it (I don't have gigantic boobs though either), but, I have done it in pinch when we were on long road trips and the baby was just screaming...I've also just squirted milk at him and although he doesn't ingest much he thinks it is funny.


----------



## Beating Earth (Mar 2, 2006)

I posted and commented on the "this only works to a year" comment and the fact that she said to pull the baby towards you.
I am still nursing my daughter in her RF seat and she is almost 2. She and I are still buckled in properly. If you can lift a baby that far out of the seat to nurse, then I don't think they are properly buckled into the car but I could be wrong since we never used a bucket style seat.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

I have done that....best no but in a pinch it works.


----------



## greenmamapagan (Jan 5, 2008)

Yep, absolutely. Until DD was just over two. I haven't read the link (yet) but I never needed to pull her out of the seat at all (?!?!) she and I were always buckled in (although my belt was stretched to it's utmost). We never used a bucket style seat either and she would have been over six months the first time I tried (we just avoided the car as much as possible before then). I wish I'd thought of it the first time we tried a long drive with her. We were on a motorway and couldn't pull over. By the time we got off it she was so distressed all three of us (DH driving included) were bawling.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

I've done it! And yep everyone stays buckled in.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

No, I never did. I can't-- I have three kids across one back seat, so there's no way for me to sit next to one of mine without putting another one in the front seat which is no safe. But if I could have nursed DS without unbuckling him, I would have-- he WAILED anytime he had to ride in the car, and pulling over every five minutes gets old really fast.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

You shouldn't be able to pull the child by himself, but, the whole seat should be able to pull back almost the whole way (this really freaked DH and I out, but, the rescue squad (where we got our seats checked) said that they are specifically designed to do that in a crash to protect the baby's spine.


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

No way.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

I would not pull the child or seat towards myself, but yes I have done this. I have larger breasts, so maybe it worked better for me but it was doable at 10 at night when your trying to get the last hour of where your going and have been driving all day.

But I am wondering what the implications are of having a breast in front of your face in a crash???


----------



## Macnamara (Jan 8, 2009)

I wouldn't do it.


----------



## jecombs (Mar 6, 2008)

I've done it! We were on a long roadtrip and didn't want to have to pull over to feed her. I was buckled, DD was buckled in her RF carseat. DH was driving. I felt like it was totally safe.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Yes I have, plenty of times.


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

I have never done it. If the baby were THAT hungry and we were THAT far from our destination, we'd pull over...

I think nursing in the car is kind of like smoking from an 8 foot bong or having sex in a bathroom airplane... fun to shock people with later but really not that much fun while it's going on.


----------



## Carita (Mar 3, 2008)

BTDT - When he was little - no, I'd just pull over. But as a toddler DS always seems to want tata at inopportune times. I'd rather nurse him in the car than spend and extra half hour on a 15 min trip pulling over. When he's hungry, he lets you know!

That said - I think I am putting myself in harm more than baby - we both have seatbelts on properly, but I use a lot of slack and basically drape myself over the carseat. Not too much fun, but it makes DS happy.


----------



## jecombs (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RunnerDuck* 
I have never done it. If the baby were THAT hungry and we were THAT far from our destination, we'd pull over...

I think nursing in the car is kind of like smoking from an 8 foot bong or having sex in a bathroom airplane... fun to shock people with later but really not that much fun while it's going on.









If you've never done it, how would you know...









I also find it somewhat offensive that you are comparing nursing with lude/illegal behavior. I nurse because my baby needs it, not to have fun or shock others.


----------



## Phoenix~Mama (Dec 24, 2007)

I can't even imagine reaching DD... she is in a Graco Snug Ride currently and the base is high... I just don't think I'd be able to reach her. I have considered it once, but figured it was just better to pull over somewhere and take her out and nurse her, so that is what we do.

I didn't watch the video with sound, because I'm at work... but what was her reasoning for covering in her car??


----------



## mermaidmama (Sep 17, 2008)

Personally, I'd pull over.


----------



## Rico'sAlice (Mar 19, 2006)

I've been in situations where there was no possible way to pull over (stuck on on/off ramps in traffic, in both Houston and NYC.) I have done this and have huge boobs so I didn't need to pull DS foward nor was I leaning across his seat. My torso was next to the seat with the boob stretched to his mouth. Only my arm was in front of the seat. That said, it wasn't a _great_ solution b/c he would always get an airbubble or end up spitting it back up, so we would have to pull over as soon as we could. But it did calm the screaming in the mean time.


----------



## RedPony (May 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jecombs* 
I've done it! We were on a long roadtrip and didn't want to have to pull over to feed her. I was buckled, DD was buckled in her RF carseat. DH was driving. I felt like it was totally safe.

ditto!


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mermaidmama* 
Personally, I'd pull over.

Yeah but some people can't sit at the side of the road all day comfort nursing. DS2 HATED car rides for the first several months so either it was let him scream for 20 minutes at the top of his lungs or this.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

There's no way you can pull the kid up from the seat like that (in the video) with the baby still being properly and safely buckled in. The seatbelts in the carseat should be tight. And what happends if you are leaning over the baby and you crash? Will your seatbelt work properly, or will you run the risk of crushing the baby? And what's the consequences of having a boob in your face and a mother leaning over you in a big crash?
I can't see how that could be safe in any way.
We pull over if anyone needs feeding, only safe thing to do imo.

(And why was she putting a blankie over herself and the kid to cover up?)


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I have never done it.

and I've always, always (even before we had multiple children) sat in the front seat, so to get in the back, it would mean pulling over anyway.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sharlla* 
Yeah but some people can't sit at the side of the road all day comfort nursing. DS2 HATED car rides for the first several months so either it was let him scream for 20 minutes at the top of his lungs or this.

Yeah, that was DS. He screamed literally every second he was awake that I wasn't nursing him, and he was totally unable to fall or stay asleep in the car. It was murder. If I could have figured out how to nurse him while keeping him in his carseat, I would have done it totally.


----------



## Gentle~Mommy :) (Apr 21, 2009)

My babies always slept in the car, honestly it's like they are drugged lol

I never was in this situation.


----------



## happyhousewife06 (May 26, 2008)

Never have had to yet.


----------



## calpurnia (Sep 26, 2004)

i have.

dd has been in a carseat 4 times in her life (she's 11 months old) & on two of those occasions i had to contort myself over the side of the seat to boob her while we were driving. my ribs were bruised for days.

it was just wasn't feasible for us to pull over every 20 mins for her to comfort nurse, & she NEVER slept in the carseat, maybe beacuse she wasn't used to it.


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

I've done it. We moved across Canada last year with an infant. We stopped every couple hours for a real good nursing session but he needed top ups in between.


----------



## FondestBianca (May 9, 2008)

considering the fact that 95% of the time I'm out and about with the kiddos I'M THE ONE DRIVING this method is of no use to me whatsoever. Not to mention the fact that I don't fit between ds's and dd's car seats in the back seat. I have to pull over and nurse in the passenger seat in a parking lot.

If I were able to sit in the back while the car was moving I don't think I'd exactly feel safe nursing in the way the girl in the video was. Number one, you shouldn't be leaning forward with the shoulder strap... or leaning forward at all really and holding a child's head away from their own headrest isn't exactly safe practice either. Sure, you're both still buckled in but, getting into an accident without your back and head against support is not the best scenerio. If I was in a really extreme situation where I couldn't pull over I would risk my own safety to lean forward with my seatbelt still on but I wouldn't pull my baby's head away from the carseat more than an inch or so and wouldn't allow their shoulders to pull away at all. If it didn't work that way I wouldn't do it. I also wouldn't pull their carseat to an angle.

luckily ds usually sleeps in the car and if not his sister keeps him entertained.


----------



## kristi96 (Mar 31, 2009)

No way could I lift my DD up that far and still have her safely buckled in.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

It's not my first choice, but I have done it before in a pinch. But I have super stretchy boobs. It's a gift.


----------



## FondestBianca (May 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
There's no way you can pull the kid up from the seat like that (in the video) with the baby still being properly and safely buckled in. The seatbelts in the carseat should be tight. And what happends if you are leaning over the baby and you crash? Will your seatbelt work properly, or will you run the risk of crushing the baby? And what's the consequences of having a boob in your face and a mother leaning over you in a big crash?
I can't see how that could be safe in any way.
We pull over if anyone needs feeding, only safe thing to do imo.

(And why was she putting a blankie over herself and the kid to cover up?)

agreed. I don't think a mother would squish a baby in an accident (although any loose objects people included, increase risk of injury) but she would put herself at larger risk of neck, back, and head damage in an accident I imagine. Not to mention the added risk for baby with baby's shoulders and head not being properly rested securely on the carseat back and the car seat tilted to the side.

about the blanket: maybe she wasn't interested in truckers seeing her boobs. I cover. I don't think people need to and I don't care if others don't.... I just like my bitts and pieces out of view of others. I think the covering should be a non-issue here.


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

Not physically possible with DS's carseat. I'd have to be unbuckled and like leaning on top of him!


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

I've done it. Tons.

We're big road trippers.

I've never had to unbuckle me or to pull baby/carseat up.

Certainly, this isn't the comfiest way to nurse bit it beats feeling queasy because your babe is wailing unhappily. And many times, its saved us tons of time.


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jecombs* 
If you've never done it, how would you know...









I also find it somewhat offensive that you are comparing nursing with lude/illegal behavior. I nurse because my baby needs it, not to have fun or shock others.

Oh geez.

She's just being hyperbolic. Give me a break.


----------



## terese17 (Dec 5, 2006)

so When i first saw this thread I was Like WHAT?! thats so dangerous!! I was thinking that it was taking the baby out of the seat. However, as to leaning over the car seat...All the time. I would assume thats its easier for me than for some people, as my boobs are so huge that i hate them. But it's not very comfortable. I dont see why it wouldnt be safe, I've never pulled one of my babies toward me, they stay completely buckled, i stay completely buckled. i never thought it was a big deal


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

I've never been in a situation where I felt that was necessary. Most of the time, I'm the only adult in the car so it's obviously not possible, and when I'm on the road with DH or another adult we've always been able to pull over for nursing breaks with no problem.

I get carsick easily, so riding in the rear seat isn't something I'm interested in doing just in case DD needs to nurse, and if we have to pull over so that I can get into the back seat and nurse her, we might as well just stay pulled over while she eats so that we can both be comfortable.


----------



## organicmidwestmama (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
It's not my first choice, but I have done it before in a pinch. But I have super stretchy boobs. It's a gift.









lol. my boobs are also quite flexible, not big but can strecha good ways. with my first kid he liked nuring like this and we often drove back from the in laws at night when it was hard to pull over on a two lane hwy and it worked for us. with dc#2 she hates nursing like this so i have gotten used to
a: timing our driving when possible so she is either full, well-fed and happily awake talking to her brother sitting next to her or
b: she is almost asleep and falls asleep within 2 blocks of driving or
c: last resort we pull over wherever we are as long as its not on the highway and we nurse in the car while parked.


----------



## jenP (Aug 22, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RunnerDuck* 
I have never done it. If the baby were THAT hungry and we were THAT far from our destination, we'd pull over...

I think nursing in the car is kind of like smoking from an 8 foot bong or having sex in a bathroom airplane... fun to shock people with later but really not that much fun while it's going on.









Smoking from an 8-foot bong isn't fun????

Seriously though, with my DD it was nothing about being hungry. It was about hating being in her carseat for the simple fact she detested being out of my arms for any time, any reason. We once pulled over 6 times during the course of what would normally be a 45-minute trip! Every time she would nurse, calm down, doze off; I'd gently lay her in her seat and buckle her up and we'd drive off... and she would start shrieking. So pulling over to feed the baby was really not a solution. This was pretty typical for car rides. We wouldn't have gotten much of anywhere if I hadn't figured out how to hang a boob over the edge of the carseat. You do what you got to.

Jen


----------



## nutritionistmom (Jun 16, 2007)

Carseat Technician chiming in here. You should not be able to get your hand in behind baby's head like that if your child is properly restrained. It's one thing to be able to lean far enough over to nurse a properly restrained child (your own safety would then be questionable), but your baby shouldn't move within the seat. The bucketseats will clamshell towards you, but the convertible ones shouldn't move.
What she's doing is not safe in my opinion. I'm not sure there's a way to nurse in the car that is 100% safe for both parties. I haven't done it and would prefer not to have to. Although I have been desperate enough to almost try a couple times.


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jenP* 
Smoking from an 8-foot bong isn't fun????



Nope. Makes you cough yourself silly. It's fun AFTERWARDS but there's way less harsh ways to get to the same place IMO.









re: comparing it ti "lude/illegal" behavior - it's not so much that as just thinking there is a definite "been there, bought the t-shirt!" aspect to it.

Nope, I have never done it but I think I know enough to know I wouldn't enjoy it one bit. But if I did, it would be funny to talk about later. Not so much to "shock" people - maybe that was the wrong word. But it would be funny.

I'm sorry if I offended you. To show HOW sorry I am, our normal computer bought the farm yesterday and I am reading messages over the computer with a cordless keyboard that is a pain to use. Reading is not so bad, replying is. I hadn't meant to even log in - but I did, to say I'm sorry.










eta - if you'd like a less "offensive" example of what I am driving at, yesterday I wore both of my girls at the same time for the first time since newborn moby wrap days (which they hated). I wore one in front and one in back. I had to, because it was open house at my son's preschool, there was no way to take a stroller there, and DH couldn't make it. The babies were happy enough but it sucked for me. I felt like a pack mule. I couldn't bend over to do anything, it took me twice as long to climb the stairs, and my pants were in danger of falling off the entire time, with no way to pull them up. But i did it, and now I get to brag about it. I would have to see nursing in the car in the same light, but that's just me.


----------



## feest (May 25, 2007)

wow, i'm actually pretty surprised on how common this actually is.


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

I've done it. I have large breasts it was doable but not easy. the thing i hate worst is they often need to burp during it and my babies never could burp well while in a carseat. if my babies need to burp they totally give me the "I need to burp! help!" scream and I have to pull over and undo them.

the thing is that I wouldn't do this unless I was like stuck in traffic and couldn't pull over b/c I find it's terrible uncomfortable to lean over the seat that way. and now we have bucket seats in the middle of the van so I have no idea how I'd even do that!


----------



## kay4 (Nov 30, 2004)

no, never.


----------



## aikigypsy (Jun 17, 2007)

I've nursed in the car seat many times, including some times when I wasn't wearing my belt.

This, however, is going much too far and probably deserves its own thread: Breastfeeding while driving _and_ talking on the phone!


----------



## jmmom (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sharlla* 
Yeah but some people can't sit at the side of the road all day comfort nursing. DS2 HATED car rides for the first several months so either it was let him scream for 20 minutes at the top of his lungs or this.

This was my ds, too, and I'm really hoping the next one isn't like this. It always seemed relatively safe to me (I'm aware that, if I lean forward, I'm putting myself at greater risk for injury), given that the alternative was a SCREAMING child and a hysterical mother, which doesn't exactly make for distraction-less driving for dh. We also don't actually own a car and are seldom in one.

Even with nursing in the carseat, car trips were always lengthened by HOURS because of how much ds hated it and how often we pulled over. We literally could never have travelled by car if I hadn't been able to do this. He was a very, very intense child.


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

Okay, the way it was demonstrated in the video is unsafe in many ways and I think they've all been pretty well covered.

I nursed one time with DS in his car seat when he was maybe 2 months old? It was horrible and I stopped after about 2 minutes because I realized how incredibly horribly dangerous it was and nothing is worth our lives. We pulled over as soon as we could and he nursed for a bit and then slept.

If you are nursing with your baby in their car seat, you are almost certainly loosening your own seat belt at least a bit to do so (if you are seated with your back flat against the seat back with your seat belt fully retracted and tight against your chest and your baby in it's car seat properly and tightly and not moving the car seat at all well than I'd LOVE a picture because I don't know how on earth it could be done) and if you loosen the belt, it can't do it's job properly. It just *CAN'T*.

If you're loosening it very much at all, it will not do it's job. Loosening it as far as many are saying makes it's use basically null and void. You could fly out of the belt and become a projectile, injuring others in your vehicle.

I'm not trying to judge and I really truly make an effort to be open about most things but I've thought through this a lot after other conversations that I read and chose not to participate in and I just think that this is completely 100% ridiculous.


----------



## Dahlea (May 15, 2008)

No, I never would, because the chance of an accident is always there, and I would hate for him to be hurt more because of me being in the way.


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm sorry, but I just couldn't do this! Not only are my jugs about 8oz max, but I think that this is putting either the baby or the mother's life in danger. Either way, I am doing my child a disservice. I'd rather he be upset for a little bit til we can pull over, than risk our safety. Maybe if your life has not been changed by a car accident, then you wouldn't understand. But mine has, and I'll never put myself at risk like that. That's my







:


----------



## NicaG (Jun 16, 2006)

No.

It is not safe, imo. Also, we're just never in a situation where that would make any sense. We hardly ever drive anywhere more that 15-20 minutes away, and if we do, there are lots of places to just pull over and nurse. Plus, I just don't even understand how you would nurse a baby strapped into a carseat.


----------



## pastrygirl (Jul 21, 2006)

Think of how much you weigh. Now multiply that by the speed at which the car is going. That is the force at which you are going to HIT YOUR BABY in the case of a crash. I didn't even let anyone lean over my baby to do coo-chee-coo games while the car was in motion, much less try to breastfeed. I really don't want to know what it's like to have my baby act as my airbag. Unhappy and alive is better than seriously or fatally injured. I pulled over when he needed to nurse, which was QUITE often (at least once an hour).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carita* 
we both have seatbelts on properly, but I use a lot of slack and basically drape myself over the carseat.

Um, this statement is a contradiction. If you have slack, the seat belt is not on properly. If you are draped over your baby's car seat, the seat belt is not on properly. If the seat belt is not on properly, it will not be able to do its job.


----------



## rachelsmama (Jun 20, 2005)

I've done it, with both rear facing and front facing kids (not at the same time).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RunnerDuck* 
I think nursing in the car is kind of like smoking from an 8 foot bong or having sex in a bathroom airplane... fun to shock people with later but really not that much fun while it's going on.









I love this! I also agree because it's hard on on the back.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sharlla* 
Yeah but some people can't sit at the side of the road all day comfort nursing. DS2 HATED car rides for the first several months so either it was let him scream for 20 minutes at the top of his lungs or this.

Exactly. Pulling over is pointless for my little one, it's the horribly uncomfortable carseat that's the problem, not hunger. Pulling over has its own risks, and for my kids it doesn't solve anything, it just prolongs the agony.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pastrygirl* 
Think of how much you weigh. Now multiply that by the speed at which the car is going. That is the force at which you are going to HIT YOUR BABY in the case of a crash. I didn't even let anyone lean over my baby to do coo-chee-coo games while the car was in motion, much less try to breastfeed. I really don't want to know what it's like to have my baby act as my airbag. Unhappy and alive is better than seriously or fatally injured. I pulled over when he needed to nurse, which was QUITE often (at least once an hour).

Um, this statement is a contradiction. If you have slack, the seat belt is not on properly. If you are draped over your baby's car seat, the seat belt is not on properly. If the seat belt is not on properly, it will not be able to do its job.

I've spent a good deal of time pulled over in parking lots & viewpoints nursing my lo. I've also spent a good deal of time listening to the poor guy crying 'cause he's unhappy & we haven't found a safe place to park. The risks in the case of an accident are NOT worth it. I do not believe for one second there is a "safe" way to do it.


----------



## lee1203 (Dec 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rachelsmama* 
I've done it, with both rear facing and front facing kids (not at the same time).

I am very highly amused that you felt the need to clarify that it wasn't at the same time.









As for me, I stay strapped in - in the front seat. Do all of y'all really sit in the backseat with your kids most/all of the time? If not, aren't you having to stop and pull over in order to get in the backseat, and why wouldn't you just feed while pulled over? My apologies if I'm missing something somewhere. My bugger is rearfacing in the middle seat, and since we have a small SUV there's plenty of room for me to half turn around to check on her frequently without even adjusting my belt. It helps that we haven't taken a long trip since she was born so I can almost always time our car trips for in between feedings.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

No. It seems really unsafe, impractical, and uncomfortable to me. I just pull over when needed.


----------



## rachelsmama (Jun 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lee1203* 
I am very highly amused that you felt the need to clarify that it wasn't at the same time.









As for me, I stay strapped in - in the front seat. Do all of y'all really sit in the backseat with your kids most/all of the time? If not, aren't you having to stop and pull over in order to get in the backseat, and why wouldn't you just feed while pulled over? My apologies if I'm missing something somewhere. My bugger is rearfacing in the middle seat, and since we have a small SUV there's plenty of room for me to half turn around to check on her frequently without even adjusting my belt. It helps that we haven't taken a long trip since she was born so I can almost always time our car trips for in between feedings.

I can't speak for anybody else, but I'm almost always in the backseat when I'm in a car.


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
We pull over if anyone needs feeding, only safe thing to do imo.

There are many places we drive where I would feel far safer nursing while driving (well, while dh drives, I mean) rather than pull over. Rural or suburban driving is one thing; big highways with little/no shoulder where people are going 100km/h minimum (I'm not sure what that is in mph -- 50? 55?) is another. I know this is just one anecdotal instance, but a few years ago, a young boy was killed near where we lived when his dad pulled over on the highway. Someone else had had an accident, the dad pulled over to help, and the car was hit with the son in it. I think there are instances where you are safer going with the flow than pulling over. I know there is the option to just not nurse and keep driving, but then I'm weighing chance of accident while nursing vs. my baby is suffering with hunger for sure right now if I don't nurse.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lee1203* 
Do all of y'all really sit in the backseat with your kids most/all of the time?

Yes. When #3 was born, our oldest wasn't old enough to sit in the front, so until that car died and we bought a minivan, I sat in the front while the three kids were in the back. I didn't really feel like this was safe, as I couldn't keep an eye on the baby and make sure she was still breathing, or keep the glaring sun out of her face, etc.

I'm just not a fan of having bitty babies in carseats period, though, especially now that there are warnings being given about babies in carseats not being able to breathe properly. The recommendations I've seen all say babies shouldn't sleep in them "unsupervised," and I didn't feel like the baby was supervised while I was in the front. I don't know if there is any real risk here or not, it is just one of those things I get hung up on worrying about. We have a minivan now, and our youngest is 1.5; I still sit beside him when dh drives, mostly because when we go anywhere together, it's usually at least a half hour drive, and I don't want to have to pull over so I can move back if he decides he needs me. When I run errands, it's usually me and the toddler, and he occasionally falls asleep while I'm driving. It still worries me when he gets quiet and there is no one back there to say "Yeah Mom, he's fine!"


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

I have never done it, but that doesn't mean I won't.

I would do it before I let DD cry it out...but the two times she has CIO in the car happened to be when I was the only licensed driver and was driving/stuck.


----------



## Tari Mithrandir (Sep 22, 2008)

I have DH pull over, or she waits until we can. I try to distract her in other ways (playing, pointing out the window at things, singing, mimicking her, etc) in the meantime.
As far as I can tell, what is shown in that video really wouldn't work in a moving car, over bumps and things, with you and baby both -properly- secured in the vehicle. I know my daughter does not come forward at all once I have her strapped!


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brisen* 
There are many places we drive where I would feel far safer nursing while driving (well, while dh drives, I mean) rather than pull over. Rural or suburban driving is one thing; big highways with little/no shoulder where people are going 100km/h minimum (I'm not sure what that is in mph -- 50? 55?) is another. I know this is just one anecdotal instance, but a few years ago, a young boy was killed near where we lived when his dad pulled over on the highway. Someone else had had an accident, the dad pulled over to help, and the car was hit with the son in it. I think there are instances where you are safer going with the flow than pulling over. I know there is the option to just not nurse and keep driving, but then I'm weighing chance of accident while nursing vs. my baby is suffering with hunger for sure right now if I don't nurse.

That's just more unsafe imo., to do it while going faster. As someone else said, when your seatbelt is not on properly, it doesn't work properly. So, what you weigh times the speed you're going would make it even worse on highways. The "using your baby as a airbag" scenario painted out earlier in this thread, so sorry, that just made the opposite point to me.


----------



## feest (May 25, 2007)

alright i got myslef all lined up int he back seat of my car and leaning into the seat to where my breast would be in my childs reach.... now i'm small but my seatbelt was WAY loose.. and i'm a C/D cup but i really have to be drapeed over the carseat. very uncomfortable i really understand why PP said her ribs were brused.

while u really couldn't full blown body slam your child if an accident happened i think uf could give him/her a good squish and maybe some bad hits from ur upper limbs.
I do think the mother would have some injuries especiually to the ribs and even face and neck.... ur really loose and ur sholder belt is going to do nothing for u.

Also i'd be afraid what the weight of a adult forcing against the top of a carseat could do... if it wasn't strapped in super tight i could so see it getting flipped back.


----------



## Altair (May 1, 2005)

My 7 week old sleeps very well in the car, but we have o travel a LOT! My father is terminally ill and I've been driving the 3-4 hour trip to see him every week. Only one time did I have to lean over to nurse. We had been stuck in 5 hours of traffic in front of the Holland tunnel. Literally no where to pull over. We were going about 5 mph in the tunnel when I couldn't stand his choking and gagging screams anymore. I had to take off my seatbelt and crawl over the seat. Horribly uncomfortable but got the job done.

From that time on I carry my manual pump and an empty bottle on every long trip. Worse case I can pump really fast and feed him. Safer than leaning.


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rachelsmama* 
I can't speak for anybody else, but I'm almost always in the backseat when I'm in a car.

I sat in the backseat at all times with ds too (unti he was a year-ish) and even now I occasionally sit back there with him on long trips.

I DEF nursed him many many times in his car seat. I literally stayed buckled but slightly turned towards him and whipped out the boob. Since he is rear facing i can just put my boob right in his mouth, he doesn't need to move, stretch, anything. Guess my boobs are just stretchy enough LOL.


----------



## jocelynr (Feb 12, 2009)

I haven't yet, but I may this weekend. We are traveling 7 hours to my sister's graduation (she's getting her phd from Georgetown) and leaving right after work. I plan to "tank her up" before getting on the road, but who knows if she'll need a top off when we are someplace where there's no way to pull over. I know we'll stop for dinner along the way, and she'll get a good nurse then. I will be in the backseat with her since we'll be with my family and my dad will be driving. I would prefer not to have to do it, but I won't say never.


----------



## TinkerBelle (Jun 29, 2005)

No. I never did, and never would do such an unsafe thing. If it is a short trip, the baby will not die from crying. On a long trip, you pull over and do the best you can between feedings.

If my child were so upset in the car, constantly, I would go nowhere unless I absolutely had to. But, putting myself or them in danger? No.


----------



## TinkerBelle (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *claddaghmom* 
I have never done it, but that doesn't mean I won't.

I would do it before I let DD cry it out...but the two times she has CIO in the car happened to be when I was the only licensed driver and was driving/stuck.










In that type of situation, I would not classify it as CIO.


----------



## Asher (Aug 21, 2004)

Not fun, but out of neccesity sometimes. I did it with all of mine (I am very endowed and that does help, I am sure), but especially the last one and oh it was absolutely neccesary with three other children that just want to go. right. now when you're on a fairly long road trip. Sure, they could have waited, but it was not done often and I figured her nursing in the bucket was better/safer than pulling on the side of the road for who knows long and making the trip even longer. And sometimes they just want that nursing comfort, too, when taking an abnormally long ride and do not actually need the nourishment.

As long as the occupants are safely buckled, I see no problem with it.


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
That's just more unsafe imo., to do it while going faster. As someone else said, when your seatbelt is not on properly, it doesn't work properly. So, what you weigh times the speed you're going would make it even worse on highways. The "using your baby as a airbag" scenario painted out earlier in this thread, so sorry, that just made the opposite point to me.

Is a seatbelt not on properly when you're leaning forward? It's on otherwise fine and will still lock if we brake suddenly. And I can't understand how I would be multiplying my entire weight by the speed I'm going, since my entire body is not in front of my baby. Most of my breast is on the car seat, and his head is turned sideways to nurse. My nipple is in his mouth, and my arm is up and dangling over the back of the carseat. How am I using my baby as an airbag in this situation? I'm not draping my whole upper body across him, or climbing up on his carseat.

A question for anyone who knows -- if we're hit from the side and I'm sitting beside my baby, so I am thrown onto his carseat, are the carseats built to withstand that force? I know we're not likely to be hit from the side at flat out high speeds, but I'm curious about it.


----------



## dearmama22 (Oct 20, 2008)

OP, when you asked this question, were you referring to nursing in a MOVING car, or just pulled over?

I would never nurse while we were driving, how is that even possible to do with both people still in seat belts/car seats? I don't see that working....

In a stopped car, yes totally. I've done in parking lots a few times.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brisen* 
Is a seatbelt not on properly when you're leaning forward?

Nope.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dearmama22* 
OP, when you asked this question, were you referring to nursing in a MOVING car, or just pulled over?

Have you read the headline? This thread is called: "Do you breastfeed while in a moving car?".


----------



## pastrygirl (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brisen* 
Is a seatbelt not on properly when you're leaning forward?

Nope, any amount of leaning means your seat belt is NOT on properly. Forward, to the side, anywhere. Your back needs to be against the vehicle seat and your body needs to be facing forward. This is why many children are not ready for booster seats even though they seem big enough. If they still lean to grab things, they need a 5-point harness. This is very serious -- the seat belt needs to be in the correct position at all times to withstand the forces of a crash. This includes the shoulder portion and the lap portion.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brisen* 
And I can't understand how I would be multiplying my entire weight by the speed I'm going, since my entire body is not in front of my baby. Most of my breast is on the car seat, and his head is turned sideways to nurse. My nipple is in his mouth, and my arm is up and dangling over the back of the carseat. How am I using my baby as an airbag in this situation? I'm not draping my whole upper body across him, or climbing up on his carseat.

A rear-facing seat has a rear-facing weight limit; currently 22 to 35 pounds. How much does your child weigh? Now add in how much your boob weighs and the arm that's draped. Or for some people, part of their torso might be draped. We don't know if the car seat was tested beyond that weight and failed, or came loose, or had catastrophic results. We just know they aren't approved for a higher weight limit than stated. If you're somewhat twisted toward the baby's seat, what direction will your body go in a crash? It might go into the seat. The baby will still be more injured than if you hadn't been leaning over with any of your body parts.

I had a comfort nurser who cried in the car. I've BTDT. I always, always pulled over to nurse, even if it made a 4-hour trip into a 6-hour trip. If you think the highway is too unsafe to pull over, take an exit and find a parking lot or side street. Car crashes are the leading cause of death in children. Everyone needs to be buckled in properly, no excuses.

ETA: Look at the photo in the section "Why should my child..." to see how far forward a harnessed forward-facing child moves in a crash. They weigh a lot less than you, so imagine how far forward YOU will move in a crash, especially if your seat belt is not on properly (as is the case with leaning; I can't stress this enough).


----------



## Tari Mithrandir (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pastrygirl* 
Nope, any amount of leaning means your seat belt is NOT on properly. Forward, to the side, anywhere. Your back needs to be against the vehicle seat and your body needs to be facing forward. This is why many children are not ready for booster seats even though they seem big enough. If they still lean to grab things, they need a 5-point harness. This is very serious -- the seat belt needs to be in the correct position at all times to withstand the forces of a crash. This includes the shoulder portion and the lap portion.









:


----------



## delly (Oct 30, 2007)

short answer - no, I won't breastfeed in a moving car. We've pulled over at the side of the highway once or twice with a very upset baby and I didn't feel safe taking him out of his carseat there, so I did lean over the carseat to nurse him while he was still buckled in, but that was in a parked car at the side of the highway. Like I said, I didn't feel safe taking him out of the seat with the traffic going by, but we were miles and miles away from an exit and the poor kid was really upset and had been for a while, so we were desperate.


----------



## Doberbrat (Aug 2, 2007)

we took several 15h road trips w/dd before she turned 1. The first time we went, she was 5w old. and yes I did. We tried hard to stop to nurse but it would have taken 3 days each way had we stopped Every time. She wouldnt take a bottle or I would have pumped & fed.

on non-road trips? Never. we'd pull off at a rest stop, toll booth, or closest exit


----------



## chipper26 (Sep 4, 2008)

Done it many times. My dh calls it "dangle boobie." It's slightly acrobatic with a bucket but easier in the convertible. When dd is upset on road trips, sometimes that's the only thing that will work.


----------



## greeneyedmama (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
It's not my first choice, but I have done it before in a pinch. But I have super stretchy boobs. It's a gift.









Haha. Me too. It is very easy for me and I've done it many times. It is something to think about though, if in a wreck my boob would smoosh her face? I suppose it is a slight risk. But if there is a screeching baby that could win out.


----------



## javilu (Oct 20, 2007)

I've tried *really* hard to do this, but just couldn't do it! The nurse at the birth center even mentioned that I should be able to, given my "well-endowedness," but I just can't reach! I also had a really hard time side-lying nursing for the first couple months, too.


----------



## AVeryGoodYear (Mar 31, 2009)

We just got back home after taking a 500 mile (each way) road trip to visit family. I had read this thread beforehand and thought to myself "No way will I BF while we're on the road!" but I tell you what... once I decided to give it a whirl, my daughter, my husband, and me were all MUCH happier campers. I've never established pumping as anything other than a way to relieve engorgement, so I did not have any milk to bring along on the road in bottles (although she WILL take a bottle).

I did not unbuckle her or pull her forward at all. I have small breasts -- an A cup pre-pregnancy, and somewhere between B&C right now depending on engorgement -- so I did have to lean way over her carseat. Despite my discomfort it was well worth it.

Just make sure whoever is driving warns you about bumps and curves in the road. These weren't really a worry while we were on the highway, but once we pulled onto the curvy country roads it was a little frightening and I had to brace myself so I wouldn't hurt my ribs.

Edit: I want to add that any time she was awake when we passed a rest station, we'd stop and I'd take her out of the carseat to nurse and play with her there :]


----------



## 2pinks (Dec 20, 2007)

I have in a pinch. Thank goodness for big ole' saggy bewbs!


----------



## SpiderMum (Sep 13, 2008)

I've done it a few times. DD was safely strapped into her carseat and I just had to lean forward a bit. Everyone was buckled in like they were supposed to be.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I actually did this all the time. Basically whenever we traveled. DD was a *constant* nurser. From our home to my parents/my in laws town was about 2 hours. We were *lucky* if DD only wanted to nurse 3-4 times in that period.

I actually nursed DD in the carseat even after DS was born (so she was 3 years old). And forward facing (okay, now *that* is uncomfortable). I know it wasn't the safest, but I was willing to accept the possible risks for the "rewards." We still stopped often on longer trips, and tried to put it off when the kids were old enough to understand, but with my kids at least it was very valuable.


----------



## guestmama9920 (Nov 23, 2007)

how how how how









There is just too much distance between me and DD in the car seat, how do people do this?

I have big boobs BTW so I do have the right "material" needed for this I guess. LOL

Also who covers up in the car?????


----------



## henny penny (Mar 26, 2008)

Nope. We prefer to pull over for a nice leisurely meal!!


----------



## leighann79 (Aug 4, 2005)

I've done it. I did it for 2 years with my last. Pulling over wouldn't do the trick. It would just piss her off more. So, I nursed her in the seat. She calmed down (hopefully to sleep) and then I got comfy again.









Maybe not the best choice overall, but the best for us at the time. And I am _sooo_ hoping that this baby will take a paci in the car.


----------



## randomacts (Jun 26, 2008)

The only time I have done this, we were stopped but still on the highway in traffic - dang you IH-35!! - so it wasn't safe for me to take the baby out of his seat, we couldn't pull over, and it was safe for me to unbuckle during the feed. I had no idea this many people were against it!!


----------



## rlmueller (May 22, 2009)

Switch drivers--gotta do what you gotta do.

Worst though was when I couldn't in the middle of the night waiting for a draw bridge to close so I could get to the other side and feed!


----------



## boogiebearlove (Jul 10, 2008)

Done it once!


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

Yes we've done it! Can be a lifesaver!


----------



## PNCTink (Jan 12, 2009)

I do this quite often when we're going to be in the car for over an hour. I have large breasts which makes it a bit easier, but I still have to lean forward, hold onto the front passenger seat and stretch my breast as far as it will go. Beats frazzled nerves for DH. And I usually have a wrap in the car to hang in the window so truck drivers don't get a peek.


----------

